# Road Force Is Your Friend!!!



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

I bought my 04 m6 about a month ago with 20000 miles on it. after my first long haul on the freeway, the slightest vibration in my steering wheel pissed me off a bit, I took it to the place I bought it from, they told me to go pound sand(saturn dealer) so I road force balanced the tires at my work, all 4 were out of round, could not get them warrantied by my jerk boss (chevy dealer) took my car to a Pontiac dealer and told them what the problem was, and that I had marked all the problems on the inside sidewalls of the tires...they redid the road force balance themselves and came up with the same #'s as me...and now I'm rolling on a brand new free set of BFG's. see, not all dealerships are bad....but weird not being able to work on my own car.:willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

only a pontiac dealer will warnty a pontiac car. always use them first. congrad:cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> only a pontiac dealer will warnty a pontiac car. always use them first. congrad:cheers


My buddy works at a chevy dealer and they warranty Pontiacs, Buicks, etc.- but he said they can't do "new" cars, only cars that were purchased second hand- something with GM not letting them though, not them.
Joe


----------

